# [SOLVED] Wondering the truth about Asus motherboard M4A78LT-M?? Someone help please.



## kincaid88 (Apr 22, 2012)

It all started when I wanted to update my GPU. Someone tells me that Ill have to update my CPU in order to get a good GPU because with the motherboard I have I mine as well just get a new motherboard. BUT I dont see how that is when I can get a new compatible high quality 4 core or 6 core processor for my motherboard? So why doesnt someone tell me whats going on? Am I being fed a load of crap or can I just get a new CPU, GPU, and a little more RAM??? (P.S. Already know ill need a new PSU also.)


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Wondering the truth about Asus motherboard M4A78LT-M?? Someone help please.*

Can you post all of your hardware? What GPU are you looking at and which CPU do you have?
I can't see any reason why you'd need to get a new mobo.


----------



## kincaid88 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: Wondering the truth about Asus motherboard M4A78LT-M?? Someone help please.*

Here are my specs. I dont have a particular gpu im looking at yet, most likely one thats good for gaming ( any refferals on compatible ones would be appreciated) and when it comes to CPU im thinking about one of the *AMD Phenom II X4 or AMD Phenom II X6 *(any refferance to one of those types if there good, or something else you know of thats better and compatible would be appreciated also)
Essentio CM1630-06 
*Features/Specifications:*
•ASUS Essentio CM1630-05 Athlon II X2 2.8 GHz Desktop PC
*•General Features:* 
•Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium pre-installed w/CoA 
•AMD Athlon II X2 220 2.8 GHz dual-core processor 
•2 x 128 KB L1 cache, 2 x 512 KB L2 cache, 45 nm SOI CMOS
•AMD 760G/SB710 chipset 
•4 GB DDR3 RAM (supports up to 16 GB) 
•1 TB SATA hard drive 
•Integrated ATI Radeon 3000 graphics 
•Integrated ALC887 8-channel audio 
•Integrated 10/100/1000 Gigabit Ethernet LAN 
•Memory card reader 
*•Supported Media:* 
•CompactFlash (CF) 
•Microdrive (MD) 
•Secure Digital (SD) 
•MultiMediaCard (MMC) 
•MultiMediaCard 4.0 
•Reduced-Size MultiMediaCard 4.0 (RS-MMC) 
•Memory Stick (MS) 
•Memory Stick PRO 
•Memory Stick Duo 
•Memory Stick PRO Duo
*•Motherboard Features:* 
•One (1) PCI Express x16 slot 
•One (1) PCI Express x1 slot 
•Two (2) PCI slots 
•Four (4) 240-pin DIMM sockets (two occupied)
•Six (6) SATA connectors (two occupied)
*•Front I/O Ports:* 
•Memory card slots 
•Four (4) USB 2.0 
•One (1) Headphone out 
•One (1) Microphone in
*•Rear I/O Ports:* 
•One (1) PS/2 
•One (1) HDMI 
•One (1) DVI-D 
•One (1) 15-pin VGA 
•One (1) SPDIF out 
•Six (6) USB 2.0 
•Six (6) Audio 
•One (1) RJ-45 Ethernet 
*•Case Features:* 
•Two (2) 5.25-inch external drive bays (one occupied) 
•Two (2) 3.5-inch internal drive bays (one occupied) 
•300-watt power supply (115V ~ 6A, 230V ~ 3A, 50/60Hz)
*•Unit Dimensions:* 
•15.75 x 6.6 x 16-inches (H x W x D, approximate)


----------



## kincaid88 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: Wondering the truth about Asus motherboard M4A78LT-M?? Someone help please.*

Also sorry forgot to ask but will I need a new Chipset also and if so what is compatible with my M4A78LT-M mobo? ( sorry forgot to add it in before)


----------



## Moontalker (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: Wondering the truth about Asus motherboard M4A78LT-M?? Someone help please.*

A rule of thumb - do not upgrade a reliably working hardware unless it is a bottleneck to the desired/required performance. It's only a bad luck, a waste of time and money  

Athlon II X2 220 is a lovely little chip, very power efficient. Even though your mobo supports all AM2+/AM3 chips, do not upgrade the CPU just yet. Instead get yourself a decent graphic card and a power supply unit. BTW, what is your current PSU?

1. What resolution will you be gaming on?
2. What games will you be playing? 
--> answers to these questions shall help determine your CPU/GPU/PSU needs. 

3. Do you have 32 or 64-bit OS? 
--> no need/use adding extra RAM to the already existing 4 GB if you have 32-bit.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Wondering the truth about Asus motherboard M4A78LT-M?? Someone help please.*

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## kincaid88 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: Wondering the truth about Asus motherboard M4A78LT-M?? Someone help please.*

I have posted my specs. at the top. Problem is i am not getting the desired performance that i want out of my gaming. I would like to be able to play most the newer games without having to lack in graphics or performance. My ATI Radeon 3000 graphics card that i have isnt gonna give me the graphics or performance im looking for. I would like to simply upgrade my cpu and graphics therefore I can have the desired gameplay that ive been dieing to have. I figure if I update to a 4 or 6 core processor, a new graphics card, and psu (300 watt i have isnt enough for sure), then i should have a decent gaming machine. So all I would like to know is if I am correct in all this and if so what compatible cpu, gpu, and psu would everyone suggest for a M4A78LT-M mobo that im using? P.S. I am using a 64 bit system, will probably be playing a resolution of 1366 by 768, playing games like Skyrim, Call of Duty (most newest games i guess you can say.) Any help on this would be so GREATLY appreciated thanks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Wondering the truth about Asus motherboard M4A78LT-M?? Someone help please.*

You have an OEM PC. They use Mobo/Bios made for them so determining what CPU's are/are not compatible can be difficult to determine. The manufacturer is the most reliable source for that info.
Gaming is primarily dependent on the GPU so, for a decent gaming experience, you need a dedicated GPU. That would also require upgrading the OEM PSU.


----------



## kincaid88 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: Wondering the truth about Asus motherboard M4A78LT-M?? Someone help please.*

Ok im really starting to feel like no one on here knows what there talking about and deffinetly isnt listening except for moontalker and possible tyree. First off greenbrucelee(great name by the way) if you read what i wrote before you would have noticed that i stated i am getting a new PSU with it all. Tyree i already check Asus website and found all the CPU compatible with my MOBO, so lets just get past the fact either way im gonna get a new one, if so would you recommend a *AMD Phenom II X4 *or *AMD Phenom II X6 *(I was thinking 6 core but not too sure), lastly what kind of graphics card is good for the newest games would you recommend and is also compatible with my MOBO?


----------



## Moontalker (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: Wondering the truth about Asus motherboard M4A78LT-M?? Someone help please.*

Apart from the budget, the screen resolution is a crucial thing to consider when buying a GPU. In any case, definitely go for an AMD card from 7xxx series (newer tech, more power efficient). Check if a 7770 will do for you:
PowerColor Radeon HD 7770 1 GB Review - Page 26/30 | techPowerUp
A decent 7770 can be had for 130$ off Newegg.

However if you do not care for power saving and do not plan a mobo upgrade (ignore the whole PCIe 3.0 thing) anytime soon, then HD6850 might be a better bang for the buck:
Newegg.com - PowerColor AX6850 1GBD5-DH Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity
It is a tad faster than 7770 indeed.

Games are not threaded too well even to this day, so the core clock still matters the most as opposed to the number of cores. 4 cores will do. Of course if there is a marginal difference in price between say Phenom II X4 955 and Phenom II X 6 1075, go for the 6-core. Otherwise don't sweat it.


----------



## kincaid88 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: Wondering the truth about Asus motherboard M4A78LT-M?? Someone help please.*

Thanks moon I appreciate it, its nice to finally get an intelligent person who knows what there talking about and willing to answer my question correction, so again thanks very much.


----------



## kincaid88 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: Wondering the truth about Asus motherboard M4A78LT-M?? Someone help please.*

So I guess what your saying is go for the 6 core rather than the 4 core if i have the money correct? And will the HD6850 graphics card you reffered be compatible with my mobo system bus (5.2 GT/s HyperTransport™ 3.0) and my expansion slots (1xPCIe 2.0 x16 , 1 x PCIe x1, 2 x PCI)? P.S. my screen resolution of 1366x768 should be fine right?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Wondering the truth about Asus motherboard M4A78LT-M?? Someone help please.*

Your M4A78LT-M mobo is an OEM (ASUS Essentio CM1630-05) unit. CPU's that are compatible with a retail version of a Mobo/Bios are not always compatible with the OEM version.
A 6850 GPU should be no problem with your Mobo.
I would suggest upgrading the GPU and PSU and see how it goes.


----------



## Moontalker (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: Wondering the truth about Asus motherboard M4A78LT-M?? Someone help please.*

At your screen resolution, you don't even need a HD6850. You will do fine with a slower, but newer and more power efficient HD7750:
Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 11202-00-20G Radeon HD 7750 1GB GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card
True, it is a slower card than HD6850, but at 1366x768 you won't feel the difference. Its advantages are newer tech (22nm vs. 40nm, core, RISC SIMD instructions, etc.) and extremely low power consumption (around 5-10w at idle and 50w at peak times). There is no external power source needed, HD7750 feeds itself from the PCIe slot, so you might even get away without a PSU upgrade. At your resolution it is just as good as Nvidia's GTX 550 Ti which is a great card but consumes 2x as much power. Compared to HD6850, it's going to be 20-25% slower, but as I said - your gaming is going to be smooth anyways. The only bottleneck might be the Athlon processor.

Concerning the processor, if the price difference between a 4-core and a 6-core CPUs you are looking at is rather small (up to 25-30$), go for the 6-core. If it is not, go with any of the high clocked Phenom IIs (955, 965, 970). Avoid Phenom II X4 920 and 940 as those are AM2+ processors, not AM3 and so they won't work with DDR3.

I agree with *Tyree - *unless you get your GPU and CPU in a combo deal, do not upgrade the CPU just yet. First change the graphic card - both HD6850 or HD7750 are great performers - and see what happens. Chances are you won't need a CPU update at all and all your games will be running smoothly with your current Athlon II X220.


----------



## kincaid88 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: Wondering the truth about Asus motherboard M4A78LT-M?? Someone help please.*

Thank you both, you both have helped alot and gave me answers that for some odd reason i was having a problem finding out, thank you very much! To start I will deffinetly change the graphics card, psu, as you both suggest and see what happens. BUT if later on i decide to get a new CPU how will I tell if itll be compatible for my mobo OEM or retail???


----------



## Moontalker (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: Wondering the truth about Asus motherboard M4A78LT-M?? Someone help please.*

There is a theoretical possibility that an OEM mobo is different from the retail version. 
1. Check if it's visually identical to the one on the ASUS site:
ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS M4A78LT-M
2. Check your current Bios version - is it listed on the Bios download page? 
ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS M4A78LT-M
3. Check the version of Bios needed for a particular CPU to work in the mobo:
ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS M4A78LT-M
Depending on a CPU you will be getting, you might need to update your Bios to the latest one (version 0802). In order to update the Bios you will need to use the current CPU (as it is already recognized by your current Bios version), so don't remove it just yet. For instance your Bios version is 0503 and you are going to buy Phenom II X4 975 which according to ASUS will only work with the Bios version 0802. Then before you go out and make a CPU purchase, you will need to update the Bios. Sometimes things go wrong during a Bios update and mobos get screwed, so to be on the safe side, update the Bios only if it is really needed and always prior to spending your hard earned cash on a CPU.


----------



## kincaid88 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: Wondering the truth about Asus motherboard M4A78LT-M?? Someone help please.*

So I looked into my system bios at my start up of my Asus and it says that i have Bios Version 0402. Now I read on the Asus website in the sections you suggested and in the bios section of each CPU listed it says "If your motherboard BIOS version number is greater than the BIOS version listed above, then you will not need to flash your BIOS. However, if your BIOS version is smaller than the version listed above, then you will need to select and download the latest BIOS to update your system...etc." So would you be able to suggest a particular Phenom IIX4 or better on the list to which i will not have to update my bios to have?? (the lowest bio CPU listed is a 0205, does this mean any listed as 0205 will work with my mobo without a bios update?)


----------



## Moontalker (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: Wondering the truth about Asus motherboard M4A78LT-M?? Someone help please.*

The initial release Bios is 0205 and then it's 0503, nothing (no 0402) in between. Are you certain your mobo is not M4A78LT-M LE instead? That one happens to have the 0402 Bios.


----------



## kincaid88 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: Wondering the truth about Asus motherboard M4A78LT-M?? Someone help please.*

On my mobo it says M4A78LT-M/CM1630/DP_MB, even called Asus and double checked with them, so I know for a fact its the correct mobo. So do you think my mobo will be compatible with anything imbetween 0205 and 0503 or does it not work that way, and if not what do I do if I want to ever upgrade my CPU to something better?


----------



## Moontalker (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: Wondering the truth about Asus motherboard M4A78LT-M?? Someone help please.*

To be on the safe side, go with one of the following (in case your gaming suffers even after the GPU upgrade):
1. Athlon IIX4 620 (ADX620WFK42GI)
2. Athlon IIX4 630 (ADX630WFK42GI)
3. Phenom IIX4 805 (HDX805WFK4FGI)
4. Phenom IIX4 810 (HDX810WFK4FGI)
5. Phenom IIX4 820 (HDX820WFK4FGI)
6. Phenom IIX4 910 (HDX910WFK4DGI)
7. Phenom IIX4 925 (HDX925WFK4DGI)
8. Phenom IIX4 945 (HDX945WFK4DGI)
Those are the stepping (revision) C2 chips which shall work with 0402, unlike the stepping C3 chips of the same model.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Wondering the truth about Asus motherboard M4A78LT-M?? Someone help please.*

Go here and clik on the "CPU Support List" for CPU/Bios compatibility.
If a Bios update is required, you will have to apply the update using the old CPU.
ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS M4A78LT-M


----------



## Moontalker (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: Wondering the truth about Asus motherboard M4A78LT-M?? Someone help please.*

*Tyree*, the puzzling thing is that the mobo has a Bios from *M4A78LT-M LE, *but it is not a LE board (confirmed by Asus helpdesk). I would not risk flashing Bios against so many uncertainties, therefore I suggested 4-core CPUs which shall work with the current Bios version (0402) 100%.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Wondering the truth about Asus motherboard M4A78LT-M?? Someone help please.*

This is why oem mobos are not the same as the 'proper' ones, different BIOS or versions of the same.

I would agree just to go with what is stated as working with the current BIOS and not to attempt to flash it.


----------



## kincaid88 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: Wondering the truth about Asus motherboard M4A78LT-M?? Someone help please.*

Dont worry I DEFFINETLY dont wanna have to flash and take the risk, so thanks for the tip all. Ok just to be safe and 100% once and for all the CPUs you suggest Moontalker, they are completely compatible with my mobo even though the bio i have was suppost to be on a diffrent mobo? And if so, out of all those 8 CPUs you recommended which would be the best one to get?? (Thanks again you all really helped and have educated me and I appreciate it very much)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Wondering the truth about Asus motherboard M4A78LT-M?? Someone help please.*



greenbrucelee said:


> This is why oem mobos are not the same as the 'proper' ones, different BIOS or versions of the same.
> 
> I would agree just to go with what is stated as working with the current BIOS and not to attempt to flash it.


Ditto! ^
OEM Mobo's are made for the manufacturer and may/may not accept the CPU's listed for the retail version of that Mobo.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Wondering the truth about Asus motherboard M4A78LT-M?? Someone help please.*

Specs from Asustek -> ASUS - Desktop- ASUS Essentio CM1630


----------



## Moontalker (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: Wondering the truth about Asus motherboard M4A78LT-M?? Someone help please.*

The main difference between Athlons 620/630, Phenom 805/810/820 and Phenom 910/925/945 is that:
- Athlons lack L3 cache
- Phenom 8xxs have 4 MB L3 cache as opposed to Phenom 9xxs, which have 6 MB

The extra L3 cache is an advantage, so if you compare the identically clocked Athlon 630 and Phenom 925 (both at 2.8 GHz), Phenom shall give you better frame rates during the gaming, around 20-25%. However the clock speed matters even more, so I'd pick a cheaper Athlon 630 (2.8 GHz) over Phenom 910 (2.6 GHz), unless I intend to overclock. I have Athlon 630 and Phenom 940 in two similar systems (performance wise) and I can confirm that the difference is negligible - it makes no difference to me if my minimal frame rates in a hardware demanding game are 40 with Athlon or 45 with Phenom - the game is perfectly playable anyways. Therefore go by the price tag. If the difference is reasonable, take Phenom. If the difference is 25% or more, take Athlon and add the saved amount to a GPU budget.


----------



## kincaid88 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: Wondering the truth about Asus motherboard M4A78LT-M?? Someone help please.*

Wow you have helped more than you know Moontalker, thanks for being there and all the help. Everyone else seemed to give me the run around where as you gave me the answers i was specifically asked for and plus extra useful info. So thank you are a Godsend lol.


----------



## kincaid88 (Apr 22, 2012)

*What cpu will work with M4A78LT-M mobo??*

Someone on here told me that if I buy a CPU for my mobo(M4A78LT-M) that it wont work because they say I have a OEM mobo (I dont know what this means). All I know is I bought a Asus Essentio CM1630-06 with an AMD Athlon II X2, Radeon HD3000 graphics, 4GB ram, 1TB Harddrive. I want to update the CPU, Graphics Card, and PSU. But I stop the moment someone told me my OEM mobo(again I dont know what this means) wont work with any CPU I buy, so what do I do some help please!!!???


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: What cpu will work with M4A78LT-M mobo??*

OEM - a component that comes in a pre-built major brand PC, these are customized versions of retail boards or in some cases completely designed and spec'd by the PC Maker.

Retail - a retail board is one you would buy and assemble a PC from.

For a CPU to work correctly both the chipset and the bios has to support it.
From this list> ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS M4A78LT-M
Notice the third column labeled "Since Bios" if your not running that bios number or newer the CPU is not going to work.
If the board came in a Asus PC it probably has a modified bios to limit overclocking and voltage adjustment in order to control warranty claims.


----------



## kincaid88 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What cpu will work with M4A78LT-M mobo??*

I guess what im asking then is if I buy a new CPU like a phemon II 4 core will it work in my OEM or am i gonna have to buy a whole new MOBO?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: What cpu will work with M4A78LT-M mobo??*

What we keep saying is there is no way to know since Asus does not supply a CPU support list for it's OEM Computer boards, It should work given the specs but don't be surprised if it does not.


----------



## kincaid88 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What cpu will work with M4A78LT-M mobo??*

ok well i find that to be kind of a rip of for them to be allowed to not supply people with that info. but thanks i appreciate the tip.


----------



## kincaid88 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What cpu will work with M4A78LT-M mobo??*

I dont see how people arent allowed to upgrade there PC that they spend hard earned money on just because it was put together before i bought it. Doesnt rightly make sense and sounds like a sham.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Wondering the truth about Asus motherboard M4A78LT-M?? Someone help please.*



kincaid88 said:


> Wow you have helped more than you know Moontalker, thanks for being there and all the help. Everyone else seemed to give me the run around where as you gave me the answers i was specifically asked for and plus extra useful info. So thank you are a Godsend lol.


no one gave you the run around, you need to provide a full picture before people can answer your queries properly.

You also need to take in what people tell you instead of only liking what you want to hear.

Your main issue stems from the fact you have an oem mobo and not a real one and this why upgrading has been a difficult task.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: What cpu will work with M4A78LT-M mobo??*

Has to do with warranty claims, the more options in the bios the user can change the harder(more costly) it is to support. OEM PC's are produced for a wide range of buyers 95% will never think of upgrading the CPU. Most enthusiasts will build there own even then there are going to be limitations as components get newer chipsets and sockets change, AM2 CPU's for example don't fit in 939 socket boards nor will AM3 CPU's wonk in early AM2 boards.


----------



## kincaid88 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: Wondering the truth about Asus motherboard M4A78LT-M?? Someone help please.*

Ok first off ive taken everyones advice in, your problem is greenbruce is you dont know how to pay attention i listed my system specs at the beginning of this thread (DUH) so if you lack the attention to notice that then dont comment. I also never said that i was having problems upgrading because i have not upgraded yet, which is why im gathering as much info as possible first. It has been estabilished already that i have an OEM. So try to pay attention to more of the details rather than what you just want to pay attention to.


----------



## kincaid88 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What cpu will work with M4A78LT-M mobo??*

Well I was led to believe that I was gonna be able to upgrade this PC over time, I guess I got my strings pulled.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Wondering the truth about Asus motherboard M4A78LT-M?? Someone help please.*

I never once asked for your specs as I *Had* seen them at the start of the thread. I merly stated that your psu was low powered and needed upgraded. Then told you that you have CPU upgrade issues because your board is oem.

This is why people in the industry build their own, then they dont have the confusion of what is upgradeable and what isn't because its in black and white on the mobo's manufacturers site.

BTW when we asl for specs we dont need half of what you posted. A modle number of the machine will do or if its custome built the motherboard name and model. psu make and wattage, graphics card make and type and cpu type and cooler type.

Anyway glad you are sorted.


----------



## Moontalker (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: What cpu will work with M4A78LT-M mobo??*

It's not THAT bad  Your mobo is M4A78LT-M with M4A78LT-M LE BIOS. Main reason I could think of is that the manufacturer probably saved on some (quality) components and probably that is the sole reason why your board is limited to chips with 95W TDP. The LE board also lacks HDMI and optical SPDIF ports and has only 2 RAM slots, but this is not the case with your mobo. There is no difference in what truly matters - chipsets (760G/780L). So what you have on your hands is a 'LE-fied' version of M4A78LT-M. Simply take it for a LE board but with a few extra perks (HDMI, 2 extra RAM slots). And because it is ordered to function like M4A78LT-M LE by the BIOS chip which Asus put into it, there is absolutely no way for it to not accept 95W CPUs. 0402 BIOS works with the suggested 4-core processors. Had Asus specifically wanted to block Essentio CM1630 users' attempts at going quad, they would have to come up with a specific BIOS modification (say 0403 or sth) for that matter  So you are safe to upgrade. Just make sure you pick up from this list - the 95W TDP quad core processors with C2 stepping (as C3 might not work) which are confirmed by ASUS to be compatible with 0402 BIOS:
1. Athlon IIX4 620 (ADX620WFK42GI)
2. Athlon IIX4 630 (ADX630WFK42GI)
3. Phenom IIX4 805 (HDX805WFK4FGI)
4. Phenom IIX4 810 (HDX810WFK4FGI)
5. Phenom IIX4 820 (HDX820WFK4FGI)
6. Phenom IIX4 910 (HDX910WFK4DGI)
7. Phenom IIX4 925 (HDX925WFK4DGI)
8. Phenom IIX4 945 (HDX945WFK4DGI)


----------



## kincaid88 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What cpu will work with M4A78LT-M mobo??*

So its not that certain people telling me that a new CPU wont work on my MOBO because its OEM are wrong but that the company mixed my mobo bios up so i pretty much have a boosted up M4A78LT-M LE. Im just not understanding why this still wouldnt make it OEM and unable to upgrade??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: What cpu will work with M4A78LT-M mobo??*

It's not necessarily unable to upgrade, it just that there is not a cpu support list for that board/bios to know what it is capable of running successfully. Like I stated earlier by the specs it should work but there is no way to know for sure. OEM boards often turn into trial and error experiments the only thing in your favor is that it is a Asus board and Asus is pretty good with bios updates for CPU support on retail boards, for there own OEM boards you don't see it as often.


----------



## kincaid88 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What cpu will work with M4A78LT-M mobo??*

Ok thanks for the tip wrench. By the way can someone do something about this GREENBRUCELEE he wont stop harrassing me and if i remember he should be helping not ridiculing??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: What cpu will work with M4A78LT-M mobo??*

Stop PMing him and he'll stop.


----------



## kincaid88 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What cpu will work with M4A78LT-M mobo??*

I did stop and he made it out like he was gonna keep bothering. I just want him to leave me alone. But thanks again. I so badly want to be able to upgrade this pc for gaming and I know I can throw a new graphics card, and psu, and more ram. But Id absolutely desire a better processor than the athlon ii 2core 220 that they put in it. So if i can get one of the CPUs that moonstalker suggest and upgrade my computer and get it to work with my oem mobo it would do me alot of help especially with the gaming design program im gonna be taking in school, i feel ill need to have a better processor anyways. So i guess you can say im a little worried lol.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: What cpu will work with M4A78LT-M mobo??*

My gut feeling is a 95w Phenom II will work but can in noway guarantee that.
The Athlon II is a Phenom II with the cache disabled(or defective and eliminated) just like the Phenom II x2 and x3's are x4's with cores disabled.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As posted by Team Mate greenbrucelee in Post # 32, and as mentioned several other times in this thread, your Mobo came from an OEM (Asus Essentio) PC. 
OEM Mobo/Bios are not the same as the retail version of that Mobo and do not always accept the same CPU's as the retail version of that Mobo. Knowing for certain what CPU's will/will not be compatible with said OEM Mobo/Bios is basically a guess.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Contacting Asus support and asking them is your best bet!


----------

